# Gesucht : reine Zanderjigge Ufer



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Hätte liebend gern ein paar Empfehlungen von Euch, da man als Allrounder kaum noch den Wald vor lauter Ruten sieht. 
Ich suche eine leichte, reinrassige Zanderrute für leichtere Jigs. Die Rute dient nur dem Jiggen und dies vom Ufer. So sensibel wie irgend möglich, gute Aufladung für Distanzwürfe. Noch weich genug um ein Ausschlitzen bei spitzen Bissen zu verhindern, aber hart genug um auch Anschläge auf Distanz durchzubringen. 
WG bis 30 Gramm, um die 2,40 bis 2,50 lang. Preislich bis max um die 300€. Muß dann eben mal Verzicht geübt und gespart werden.
Gefischt wird in einem mittleren Fluß mit moderater Strömung. Für Tage mit mehr Strömung bin ich erst einmal zufriedenstellend bedient. 
Danke Euch! 
Achso, Spinning, keine Caste!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2021)

Was für Jigkopfgewichte und Köder willst du benutzen, rusty?


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Jigkopfgewichte und Köder willst du benutzen, rusty?


Köpfe 5-7 Gramm, Gummis von 7,5 - 13cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2021)

Das ist ja nicht viel.
Bzgl. guter Rückmeldung kann ich dir die Daiwa Luvias empfehlen.
Ich kenne die 40g., 50g. und 70gr. Variante.
Du müsstest aber ne leichtere nehmen.
Der SVF Blank ist jedenfalls sehr vibrationsleitfähig.
Die 2,45 5-28gr, wäre wohl optimal für dich.


----------



## Orothred (23. September 2021)

Ist das Wurfgewicht, dass du möchtest, für das, was du an Rute suchst, nicht irgendwie widersprüchlich?

Ansonsten ist sowas vielleicht die Richtung, die du suchst:

*Balzer Shirasu Texas Shooter 2,52m 7-31g*


----------



## rhinefisher (23. September 2021)

Shimano Yasei LTD Zander in 270cm - sehr netter Stock...


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ist das Wurfgewicht, dass du möchtest, für das, was du an Rute suchst, nicht irgendwie widersprüchlich?
> 
> Ansonsten ist sowas vielleicht die Richtung, die du suchst:
> 
> *Balzer Shirasu Texas Shooter 2,52m 7-31g*


Warum? 
Balzer ist definitiv raus!


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht viel.
> Bzgl. guter Rückmeldung kann ich dir die Daiwa Luvias empfehlen.
> Ich kenne die 40g., 50g. und 70gr. Variante.
> Du müsstest aber ne leichtere nehmen.
> ...


Ja, an den WG Bereich möchte ich ran. Aber eben rein zum Jiggen. Keine Rigs, kein DS, keine Wobbler. 
Die Luvias hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Von der Shimano von rhinefisher hatte ich auch schon gehört. Mal googlen zwecks WG. 
Bisher bewege ich mich irgendwo zwischen A Tec, Tailwalk oder Akilas. 
Bin aber wie gesagt bei "leichten" Jigruten echt überfordert und mag keine Fehlkäufe mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Akilas.



Die Akilas ist ähnlich gut wie die Luvias.
A-Tec und Tailwalk - welche?


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Akilas ist ähnlich gut wie die Luvias.
> A-Tec und Tailwalk - welche?


Ah ok, danke!

Tailwalk de Sol S672 M SPII 
Aber kurz und wohl sehr allroundig.

A Tec die Egon S822 M Aori. Da passen Länge und WG. Aber kenne niemanden welcher die fischt.


----------



## Harrie (23. September 2021)

Schau dir mal die Shimano Dialuna Serie an.
Länge könnte eventuell nicht passen, hat aber Rückrat ohne Ende.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2021)

Sind blanktechnisch beide deutlich unter der Luvias und Akilas anzusiedeln !!!

Die A-Tec hat vmtl. einen fast identischen Blank zur Eging M über die ich mal einen Bericht geschrieben hatte:






						Testbericht  A-TEC CRAZEE! EGING S822M
					

Zuallererst wenn man sie in den Händen hält, schweifen die Augen neugierig an dem schlanken Körper entlang und die Finger tasten entlang der glatten Haut, auf der Suche nach interessanten Stellen.  Wer jetzt denkt, ich hätte eine neue Freundin, liegt falsch – das erlaubt leider meine Frau...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind blanktechnisch beide deutlich unter der Luvias und Akilas anzusiedeln !!!
> 
> Die A-Tec hat vmtl. einen fast identischen Blank zur Eging M über die ich mal einen Bericht geschrieben hatte:
> 
> ...


Sieh mal einer an! Hatte ich sogar geliked!
Schöner Bericht! Wie schaut es heute aus, siehst Du Schwächen?
Mit "deutlich" unter Luvias/Akilas meinst Du die Sensibilität, die Breite oder Verarbeitung von höherwertigeren Komponenten?


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Harrie schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Shimano Dialuna Serie an.
> Länge könnte eventuell nicht passen, hat aber Rückrat ohne Ende.


Siehst, kannte ich noch nicht! 
2,59, 6-28 Gramm und einen Testbericht fand ich auch.


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Danke allen schon einmal!


----------



## Orothred (23. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Warum?
> Balzer ist definitiv raus!


Kategorisch ausgeschlossene Marken hätten genannt werden können


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Kategorisch ausgeschlossene Marken hätten genannt werden können


Meinte es nicht böse! Trotzdem danke und hast Recht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mit "deutlich" unter Luvias/Akilas meinst Du die Sensibilität, die Breite oder Verarbeitung von höherwertigeren Komponenten?




Die Blanks von Luvias und Akilas sind hochwertiger und mit besserer Rückmeldung.
Die beiden genannten Ruten sind ja unterste JDM Liga. Da darf man eben nicht zuviel erwarten.
Vergleichbar mit etwa WFT Penzill Ruten hier im EDM Markt und kosten im Einkauf sicher auch nicht mehr.

Im Vergleich etwa 24t Carbon zu 40t Carbon, so muss man sich das vorstellen - obwohl die del Sol noch etwas über der Crazee liegt.

Rangfolge nach Rückmeldung ist für mich etwa so: Crazee - Tailwalk del Sol - Akilas - Luvias(letzen beiden Koopf an Kopf) .


----------



## Treets (23. September 2021)

Hast Du Dir die Lieblingsköder Ultraboost Zander & Hecht schon angeschaut (2,65, 10 - 50 g WG)? Die Ruten werden von Bullseye gefertigt - und ich habe bis dato nur Gutes gehört.

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2021)

Treets schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir die Lieblingsköder Ultraboost Zander & Hecht schon angeschaut (2,65, 10 - 50 g WG)? Die Ruten werden von Bullseye gefertigt - und ich habe bis dato nur Gutes gehört.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Malte


Über die habe ich noch nichts gehört. Über die Barsch u Allround schon.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. September 2021)

Ich würde mir in der engeren Entscheidung 2-3 Ruten zuschicken lassen und mir die beste aussuchen wenn du die vorher nicht begrabschen kannst…
So hast du den besten Vergleich persönlich in eigener Hand nebeneinander… Vorkasse gibt es eh zurück, nur den Rückversand auf deine Kappe nehmen aber dafür nicht bereuen die falsche gekauft zu haben… 
Ich finde die Rückmeldung bei Köderführung enorm wichtig, Bisse merkst du eh alle…


----------



## Gert-Show (26. September 2021)

Ich fische immer noch mit Begeisterung meine Shimano Yasei ZanderShad 240 M und 270 M (WG 7-28 g).
Leicht, schnell und bärenstarker Blank.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. September 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich fische immer noch mit Begeisterung meine Shimano Yasei ZanderShad 240 M und 270 M (WG 7-28 g).
> Leicht, schnell und bärenstarker Blank.


Auch ne sehr gute Wahl..


----------



## Doanafischer (27. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich suche eine leichte, reinrassige Zanderrute für leichtere Jigs. Die Rute dient nur dem Jiggen und dies vom Ufer. So sensibel wie irgend möglich, gute Aufladung für Distanzwürfe. Noch weich genug um ein Ausschlitzen bei spitzen Bissen zu verhindern, aber hart genug um auch Anschläge auf Distanz durchzubringen.
> WG bis 30 Gramm, um die 2,40 bis 2,50 lang. Preislich bis max um die 300€.


Ich glaube, alle diese Anforderungen unter einen Hut zu bringen dürfte schwierig werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einer 30 Gramm Rute (Terminator Pro Jigger Finesse) kann ich dir sagen, dass es damit fast unmöglich ist, im Fluß (strömungsbedingter Schnurbogen) auf Distanz ein größeren Zander sicher zu Haken. Für Barsch kann ich mir aber keine bessere Rute vorstellen.

Wenn du bereit bist 300€ in die Hand zu nehmen, dann schau dir mal die Bullseye JigWhip an. Die kostet zwar 70€ mehr, ist aber für deinen Zweck mit das geilste was man kriegen kann.


----------



## Phoenix84 (28. September 2021)

Hi also ich selber Fische diese beiden Ruten und kann sie dir mit bestem Gewissen empfehlen, sind Top Ruten:
Daiwa Luvias Jigger 2,40m 8-35g​Daiwa Prorex XR 2.55m 7-21g​

Die Luvias sieht etwas edler aus und hat Korkgriffe.


----------



## Seatrout (28. September 2021)

Ich empfehle ne hearty rise innovation oder collector 2. bei max. 300 dann gebraucht. Finde ich fürs leichte jiggen oberklasse.
Ich fische die collector 2 in 10-40gr


----------



## Gert-Show (28. September 2021)

Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hi also ich selber Fische diese beiden Ruten und kann sie dir mit bestem Gewissen empfehlen, sind Top Ruten:
> Daiwa Luvias Jigger 2,40m 8-35g​Daiwa Prorex XR 2.55m 7-21g​
> 
> Die Luvias sieht etwas edler aus und hat Korkgriffe.


Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und Meinungen, mir persönlich ist die Prorex "zu schwach" auf der Brust, die hat eher eine semiparabolische Aktion, da kommt mir der Anhieb zu spät durch...


----------



## rustaweli (28. September 2021)

Seatrout schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ne hearty rise innovation oder collector 2. bei max. 300 dann gebraucht. Finde ich fürs leichte jiggen oberklasse.
> Ich fische die collector 2 in 10-40gr


Die fiel mir schon beim YPC auf. Wurde ja auch oft erwähnt. 

Danke Euch auch hier nochmals, kommt ja was zusammen!


----------



## rustaweli (28. September 2021)

Seht mir bitte nach wenn ich bisher noch nicht näher auf die Ruten eingehe!
Bin Euch wirklich sehr dankbar bisher! 
Möchte noch weiter sammeln, dann ausschließen, eingrenzen sowie dann daraufhin vertiefte Detailfragen stellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hätte liebend gern ein paar Empfehlungen von Euch, da man als Allrounder kaum noch den Wald vor lauter Ruten sieht.
> Ich suche eine leichte, reinrassige Zanderrute für leichtere Jigs. Die Rute dient nur dem Jiggen und dies vom Ufer. So sensibel wie irgend möglich, gute Aufladung für Distanzwürfe. Noch weich genug um ein Ausschlitzen bei spitzen Bissen zu verhindern, aber hart genug um auch Anschläge auf Distanz durchzubringen.
> WG bis 30 Gramm, um die 2,40 bis 2,50 lang. Preislich bis max um die 300€. Muß dann eben mal Verzicht geübt und gespart werden.
> Gefischt wird in einem mittleren Fluß mit moderater Strömung. Für Tage mit mehr Strömung bin ich erst einmal zufriedenstellend bedient.
> ...


Bist du ein A-Typ oder ein C-Typ? 
Für leichte Jigs und so sensibel wie irgend möglich tippe ich ja auf A-Aktionstyp, feine Spitze mit hoch einsetzendem Rückgrat.
Kann ich aber auch falsch liegen.

Du greifst sehr sicher falsch mit allem nachfolgenden Unmut, wenn du das nicht genau vorher weißt.
Es gibt außerdem A+ progressiv und A- eckig, macht auch einen Riesenunterschied beim Drillergebnis u.a.m.


----------



## rustaweli (28. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bist du ein A-Typ oder ein C-Typ?
> Für leichte Jigs und so sensibel wie irgend möglich tippe ich ja auf A-Aktionstyp, feine Spitze mit hoch einsetzendem Rückgrat.
> Kann ich aber auch falsch liegen.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht so recht. Nicht einmal was A oder C ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2021)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, alle diese Anforderungen unter einen Hut zu bringen dürfte schwierig werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einer 30 Gramm Rute (Terminator Pro Jigger Finesse) kann ich dir sagen, dass es damit fast unmöglich ist, im Fluß (strömungsbedingter Schnurbogen) auf Distanz ein größeren Zander sicher zu Haken.


Das Problem wird bei allen Ruten mit solch niedrigen angegebenem WGs im Raume stehen, und die genannten Angaben helfen überhaupt nicht auszuwählen, wie stark die Rute sich wirklich am gesetzten Haken anfühlt und anstellt. Angabe Anschlagpower?
Das WG bezieht sich prinzipiell nur auf das "Tip" vom ST, für die wichtige Mitte bei einer A-Aktionsrute gibt es üblerweise keine vergleichenden Angaben


----------



## feko (28. September 2021)

Hab eine abu fantasista abzugeben.
Möglicherweise wäre das die richtige.
Vg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht. Nicht einmal was A oder C ist.


Steht schon ein paarmal im Forum irgendwo rum.
Oft ist es ja nicht so wichtig, typisch jedoch z.B. für den Urtyp von Match vs. Float.

Ich versuche es mal in kurz:
Bei A geht um feine Spitze auf 1/8 bis 1/6 der Rutenlänge, erstmal arbeit nur diese sensibel, darunter ist sie richtig hart.
Manchmal ist es eine richtige Knickspitze (A-), Dropshot und Picker sind Verwandte.
Bei C arbeit die Hälfte der Rutenlänge, gleichmäßig biegend und insgesamt kraftvoll, im Tip deutlich härter.
Dazwischen bei ca. 1/4 gibt es noch die B-Aktion, die sehen viele als Universalaktion.

Die Welt der A Angler und C Angler ist beim Zandergufieren aber ziemlich klar getrennt, die stehen sich eher mit
 "Pfui! was soll das andere Zeugs, da taugt nix, kein Gefühl"  gegenüber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Hab eine abu fantasista abzugeben.
> Möglicherweise wäre das die richtige.
> Vg



Welche?


----------



## rustaweli (28. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Steht schon ein paarmal im Forum irgendwo rum.
> Oft ist es ja nicht so wichtig, typisch jedoch z.B. für der Urtyp von Match vs. Float.
> 
> Ich versuche es mal in kurz:
> ...


Danke Dir! 
Dann sehe ich mich doch eher bei C, mit leichter Tendenz zu B.
Viel WG brauche ich wirklich dort nicht wofür ich die Rute möchte. Gute Aufladung schon mit 5Gramm Jigs und beispielsweise 4,5er ES. 
Schwerer als 7er Jig mit Gewichten wie vom ES wird schon doof zwecks Sinkphasen hier bei mir. Möchte aber auch weit raus, daher gute Aufladung, sowie fühlen wie der Boden ist und den Anhieb auch auf Entfernung durchbekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Dann sehe ich mich doch eher bei C, mit leichter Tendenz zu B.


Dann hat sich das hinterfragen echt schon gelohnt, 
mit A würdest du nicht glücklich werden können.
Bei Varianten bieten ein deutliches "Gefühl" und können was, nur vollkommen anders bzw. gegensätzlich.


----------



## feko (28. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche?


Orennji 15 bis 50 g wg. 11 Fuß.
Die Rute wurde leicht gekürzt ist aber n top Zustand. Rest wäre bitte per pm.
Vg


----------



## 49er (29. September 2021)

Hätte ich ein Budget von 300€ würde ich mir als allererstes die Zander Force 2 von Hearty Rise anschauen.
Die kommt im Internetz sehr gut weg, vor allem bzgl. Rückmeldung!
Die 832 MH würde sich mit Deinen Angaben am besten decken (eigentlich wie der Topf zum Deckel  ).
Hatte die Rute allerdings nie in der Hand, das soll hier nur ein weiterer Denkanstoß sein, da Du ja noch am sammeln von Vorschlägen bist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gert-Show (29. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann hat sich das hinterfragen echt schon gelohnt,
> mit A würdest du nicht glücklich werden können.
> Bei Varianten bieten ein deutliches "Gefühl" und können was, nur vollkommen anders bzw. gegensätzlich.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung: wenn er weit raus will und dort ein Fisch beisst, hat er mit einer A-Rute noch am ehesten die Chance, den Haken zu setzen.


----------



## rustaweli (29. September 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied von der Aktion her zwischen der Yasei Zander und der Yasei LTD Zander? 
Also nicht zwecks Komponenten, sonder rein von der Aktion her. 
Weiß dies jemand?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung: wenn er weit raus will und dort ein Fisch beisst, hat er mit einer A-Rute noch am ehesten die Chance, den Haken zu setzen.


Das ist soweit richtig, eine A-Rute (und noch mehr ne A- mit stark einknickender Spitze) bietet prinzipiell die meiste Backpower für eine zu kleinen Ködergewichten passende feine Spitze, hat gerade bei verwendeten kleinen Ködern auf recht ungezielte Weite die meisten Vorteile.
Aber schon die taktile Rückmeldung funktioniert vollkommen anders, einmal ein Zappeltelefon - wenn der Stock vom Carbon her wirklich gut ist,
bei der durchgehenden Aktion gibt es mehr Funken bis in den Griff, sofern der Griff selber gut ist. Und im Drillen zappeliger Fische ist die auch weit besser weil smarter.
Vor allem muss jemand mit etwas klarkommen (wollen).

Hast du mal die letzten Biomaster (die graubraunen 9'1" 50g u. 60g) im Vergleich zur den beiden jüngsten 9' Yasei Zander Shad gefischt?
Sind deren Spitzen feiner als bei den weißen Aspius MH und N/H und kommen die Shads von der Feinheit her in die Nähe der Biomaster?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied von der Aktion her zwischen der Yasei Zander und der Yasei LTD Zander?
> Also nicht zwecks Komponenten, sonder rein von der Aktion her.
> Weiß dies jemand?


"Yasei Zander" ist zu ungenau, nur ein Sammelbegriff für viele inzwischen. 
Die neueren Yasei 9' ab 2019/20 sind grundsätzlich voluminöser vom HT her und mehr in Richtung der Daiwa Konkurrenz oder eben aktuell angesagte Taper ausgelegt.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht. Nicht einmal was A oder C ist.





rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann sehe ich mich doch eher bei C, mit leichter Tendenz zu B.



Warum dann 300€ für ne Rute Ausgeben..?
Ich fische mittlerweile seit 50 Jahren auf Zander, und, viel wichtiger noch, ich beobachte auch die anderen Angler sehr genau. Es gibt, um mal den griffigen Begriff vom Nordlichtangler zu verwenden, von a++ bis zu c-- jede erdenkliche Rute bei den Zanderanglern.
Kurioserweise scheinen sich die Fangergebnisse bei versierten Anglern nur marginal zu unterscheiden mit einer leichten Tendenz zu A.
Die Rute scheint also eher eine Geschmacksfrage zu sein.
Ein Freund besteht darauf, mit einem Brett auf Zander zu dropshotten - klappt auch.. .
Sehr viel wichtiger scheint mir eine möglichst dehnungsarme Schnur zu sein, und das ist der Grund weshalb ich die Fireline so gerne benutze.
Persönlich verabscheue ich c-Aktionen beim Zandern zutiefst - das ist etwas für Friedfische, aber nix fürs Spinnfischen.
Für 300€ würde ich mir ne 4000er Vanford mit 12er Fireline und ne DAM Nanoflex -30gr in 270cm kaufen.
Damit kann man bis zum Horizont werfen, spürt jeden Stein und im Drill verhält die sich sehr ausgewogen.
Diese Kombo fische ich so ähnlich selbst seit Jahren und kann wirklich keinen Unterschied zu richtig teuren Ruten feststellen.
Wie sagen die Britts so schön; "the rod educates the Angler"
Bei Stippen, Bolos und Brandungsruten muss man auch heute noch richtig viel Geld ausgeben - bei Spinnruten ganz sicher nicht...

Es sei denn man ist Rutenfetischist - gelle Nordi....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Warum dann 300€ für ne Rute Ausgeben..?
> 
> Bei Stippen, Bolos und Brandungsruten muss man auch heute noch richtig viel Geld ausgeben - bei Spinnruten ganz sicher nicht...
> 
> Es sei denn man ist Rutenfetischist - gelle Nordi....


Mach ich auch nicht gerne, ist auch wirklich nicht nötig, weil Fertigruten mit sehr guten Blanks inzwischen im Preis bis in die 50€ Region beim Abverkauf runter gehen.
Der Bereich der unter 200€ EVP Ruten hatte interessanterweise in den letzten Jahren seit 2011 sogar oft die besser taktilen Blanks verbaut, weil die Konkurrenz da härter ist als bei den besonderen Luxusruten im Bereich 300-500€ EVP.
Ist ja auch nur wenig Blankmasse und damit Carbonmaterialkosten, kaum noch 100g bei einer 9'.
Insofern ist das wirklich keine sonderliche Preisfrage bei den breit verfügbaren Angeboten im Bereich ab 50€ bis eben über 100€ .

Die Ringe sind in der Regel gut und brauchbar, natürlich mal zu fett und mal zu klein, wichtiges Schwellensicherheitskennzeichen Fuji passt da auch schon hin.
Einzig die Spar-Griffbauten machen den Angler mit seiner Hand+Armausstattung eher selten zufrieden, vor allem über 8' .
Da kann man aber selber leicht nachbessern oder nachbessern lassen, was sehr lohnend ist, wenn einem der Stock ansonsten gefällt (probeausgeangelt ist).


----------



## rhinefisher (29. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Einzig die Spar-Griffbauten machen den Angler mit seiner Hand+Armausstattung eher selten zufrieden,



Da ist die Nanoflex allerdings unschlagbar gruselig...
Kann ich aber gut mit leben.. .


----------



## Gert-Show (29. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du mal die letzten Biomaster (die graubraunen 9'1" 50g u. 60g) im Vergleich zur den beiden jüngsten 9' Yasei Zander Shad gefischt?
> Sind deren Spitzen feiner als bei den weißen Aspius MH und N/H und kommen die Shads von der Feinheit her in die Nähe der Biomaster?


Ja, das habe ich!
Ich habe die BioMaster 91 H (bis 50g) wie auch die 91 MH (bis 60g) gefischt (die MH habe ich sogar noch in der Garage), aber keine Aspius.
Derzeit fische ich Yasei ZanderShad 270 M (12-28g), 240 M (12-28g) und 270 H (24-56 g), welche ich ja immer als "Nachfolger" der BioMaster ansehe. Ich fische *nicht* die Ltd. mit dem Korkgriff!!!

Die Yasei ZS 270 H ist vom Handling her mit der BioMaster 91 M vergleichbar, aber deutlich leichter vom Gesamtgewicht (nur 161 g statt 179 g bei 7 cm kürzerem Blank) und schlanker im gesamten Blank als die BioMaster. Das liegt auch mit an deutlich weniger Lack, der verwendet werden konnte, und am etwas kleineren Griff.

Die Yasei ZS 270 M ist mit nur 137 g Gewicht natürlich ebenfalls filigraner als die BioMaster 91 M und noch mal eine Spur sensibler als die 270 H.
Bei 5-7g Jigs und 4-5-Inch-Gummis ist die ZS 270 M bestens unterwegs, auf die sensible Spitze (die ist aber keineswegs mit UL oder Picker vergleichbar, eher mit einer mittelschweren Matchrute) folgt ein straffer, kompromissloser Blank, der bei größerer Belastung semiparabolisch geht.
Und sie hält größere Belastungen aus: mein PB-Wels Klick hier von 1,54 m, der als Beifang beim Zanderangeln kam, hatte sie nach 6 Minuten ausgedrillt.

Gruß Gert


----------



## Harrie (29. September 2021)

Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hi also ich selber Fische diese beiden Ruten und kann sie dir mit bestem Gewissen empfehlen, sind Top Ruten:
> Daiwa Luvias Jigger 2,40m 8-35g​Daiwa Prorex XR 2.55m 7-21g​
> 
> Die Luvias sieht etwas edler aus und hat Korkgriffe.


Die Daiwa Prorex XR Serie ist ein tauber Stock!
Habe zwei hier aus der Serie, auch die oben genannte, die kannste zum Wobbeln oder für Spinner nehmen.

Wie geschrieben,schau dir die Dialuna an.
Ist eine schnelle Meeresspinnrute und hat Rückrat ohne Ende.
Die Dialuna S96M 2,90m 8-45gr WG ist vom Blank/Aktion vergleichbar mit der Speedmaster CX 300XH 40-80gr WG.
Ich fische z.Z. die 3,05m für Gummi.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. September 2021)

Fragen über Zander-Ruten,sind immer wieder amüsant................ 
Eine Frage und über 20 verschiedene Antworten über WG,Aktion,Marke usw.
Meine Meinung ist,wenn man etwas mehr Geld für eine Zander-Rute ausgeben will,
mal ab in ein größeres Angel-Geschäft ,angucken, angrabbeln,mal ein bisschen biegen,
den Stock und sich beraten lassen.Wenn man nicht gerade ,an eine Knalltüte von Verkäufer
gerät,klappt das in der Regel am besten.Ist aber wie gesagt ,nur meine eigene Meinung.
Und das beste ist eigentlich ,man nimmt dann meistens immer noch ein paar Gummifische und Jig-
Köpfe mit,denn haben ,ist besser als brauchen..........................


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir in der engeren Entscheidung 2-3 Ruten zuschicken lassen und mir die beste aussuchen wenn du die vorher nicht begrabschen kannst…
> So hast du den besten Vergleich persönlich in eigener Hand nebeneinander… Vorkasse gibt es eh zurück, nur den Rückversand auf deine Kappe nehmen aber dafür nicht bereuen die falsche gekauft zu haben…
> Ich finde die Rückmeldung bei Köderführung enorm wichtig, Bisse merkst du eh alle…


Ziemlich asozial, der Gedanke eine Rute online zu bestellen und eine zugeschickt bekommen, womit schon jemand seine Versuche am Wasser veranstaltet hat, eventuell ungeschickte Fehlbedienung mit eingeschlossen.
Mal abgesehen von völlig unnötigem Versandtwegen.
Ich stehe oft auf der Post hinter den ganzen Tussen, die Ihre Amazon Bestellungen zurück senden, eben weil sie alles doppelt und dreifach bestellt haben, oft noch in verschieden Größen, nur weil sie es nicht wahr haben können, doch keine Größe 38 mehr zu haben?
Eine Unsitte!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine Unsitte!



Nein.
Dein gutes Recht!
In jeder Widerrufsbelehrung steht so wie:
_"Sie müssen für einen etwaigen Wertverlust der Waren nur aufkommen, wenn dieser Wertverlust auf einen zur Prüfung der Beschaffenheit, Eigenschaften und Funktionsweise der Waren nicht notwendigen Umgang mit Ihnen zurückzuführen ist......."_

Das heißt dass man Geräte auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit prüfen darf(und mMn auch sollte) - eine Angelrute eben auch *kurz*(nicht einen ganzen Urlaub lang) am Wasser testen.

Oder kaufst du ein Auto ohne Probefahrt?
Wie schließt man da aus, dass jemand vorher damit rumgegurkt ist und sich verschaltet hat oder den Motor überdreht?

Oder ist es eigentlich doch egal?


----------



## rustaweli (29. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Fragen über Zander-Ruten,sind immer wieder amüsant................
> Eine Frage und über 20 verschiedene Antworten über WG,Aktion,Marke usw.
> Meine Meinung ist,wenn man etwas mehr Geld für eine Zander-Rute ausgeben will,
> mal ab in ein größeres Angel-Geschäft ,angucken, angrabbeln,mal ein bisschen biegen,
> ...


Fein wenn es amüsiert!
Glaube aber die Wenigsten haben Händler welche von LMAB, HR, EG, Tailwalk über Shimano bis Daiwa alles führen! 
Oft dauert es ja auch Tage oder Wochen am Wasser bis man merkt was doch nicht passt. 
Da bin ich schon froh über Erfahrungsaustausch. Nicht nur bei Zanderrute. Auch habe ich keine Goldesel daheim und muß hart arbeiten für solche Anschaffungen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das heißt dass man Geräte auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit prüfen darf(und mMn auch sollte) - eine Angelrute eben auch *kurz*(nicht einen ganzen Urlaub lang) am Wasser testen.


Wenn eine solche Rute am Wasser "getestet" wird, dann ist es somit eine gebraucht Rute und sollte dann auch als eine solche verkauft, angeboten werden!
Ist aber nicht so, sondern wird dann als Neuware weiter verkauft und versandt!
Wenn der "Tester" dann zufällig den Blinker gegen den Blank haut, kaufe ich dann noch eine beschädigte Neu-Rute, wenn ich vielleicht der Zweite oder Dritte bin, dem diese Rute zugesandt wurde.?
Eine Rute kauft man im Geschäft!
Ich mache dies jedenfalls so, aus den genannten Gründen.

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> sondern wird dann als Neuware weiter verkauft und versandt!



Genau.
Mit voller Garantie (für den Fall der Fälle) und vollem Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen - kann ja sein dass die Rute am Wasser doch nicht überzeugt.

Das ist auch der große Vorteil gegenüber Ladenkauf.
Wenn man eine im Laden gekaufte Rute am Wasser ausprobiert und sie passt doch nicht so 100%ig dann hat man leider kein Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist auch der große Vorteil gegenüber Ladenkauf.
> Wenn man eine im Laden gekaufte Rute am Wasser ausprobiert und sie passt doch nicht so 100%ig dann hat man leider kein Rückgaberecht.


Daran sind die Laden-Händler eigentlich selber schuld, also sie haben den Anschluss an die Kundenbedürfnisse und Umsatz voll verpasst.
Denn dazu zählt eben nicht belabern durch mehr oder weniger inkompetente Hilfsverkäufer, die diese Ruten auch nur vom Katalog her kennen.

1)
Der Vorort Laden Händler könnte seinen Laden an einen Teich oder Fluss verlegen, und einem da die Rutenware ausprobieren lassen.
Da nimmt man sich einen langen Nachmittag Zeit  12-18 Uhr z.B. und probiert rauf und runter. 
Von einem Laden bei Süd-Bremen weiß ich, war aber noch nicht dort.
Solche Zeiten habe ich im Moritz Hude und anderswo öfter in der Tat wenigsten trocken-theopraktisch verbracht, dann mit Zollstock, Schieblehre und Waage und alles interessante durchmustert, ich fand 30000 rumstehende Ruten jedenfalls richtig nett, auch die Auswahl aus vorhandenen 50 angeblich gleichen Ruten (praktisch alle etwas anders aufgebaut) . 

2)
Der Vorort Laden Händler könnte bei Kauf in seinem Laden einem eine Probezeit mit der Rute zugestehen, natürlich auch wie im Onlineversand mit Zahlemann bzw. ist ja schon bezahlt, also Abzug bei Rückgabe bei Verschlechterung oder Beschädigung. 
In der Grundannahme gehen (viele, die meisten?) Angler mit ihrer neuen Rute schon sehr sorgfältig um, und bei Umtausch wegen der neu erwarteten nächsten Alternative.
Das habe ich mit Vorort Laden Händler früher schon individuell vereinbart, ging als Vielkaufkunde jedenfalls, und so kam die eine und andere Rute nach ca. 1 Woche wieder zurück. 

3)
Aktuell mit wenig bis kaum Auswahl in einem Vorort-Laden und weit höheren Preisen als im Versandhandel stimmt das P/L im Vorort Laden nicht, sowie dann noch die fehlende Rückgabemöglichkeit.
Mein einer Händler bei R hatte es jedenfalls schon drauf, die Internetpreise aktuell zu checken und leicht darüber einem die Rute anzubieten, was schonmal ein Riesenschritt war.
Service wie garantierter Sofortaustausch bei Schaden ist mir auch nicht bekannt, das bekomme ich aber z.B. ziemlich schnell beim Gerlinger (Versand).
Interessanterweise bekommen die Versandhändler das ganze Verkaufen besser und günstiger hin als die Ladenhändler, sogar unter der sehr viel häufigeren Beschädigung der Ruten durch die Paketdienste, da passiert richtig viel Bruch. Trotzdem siehe oben ...
Ist für mich einfach folgerichtig, dass sich Vorort-Laden-Händler nur sehr auf der Annahme, dass der Angler zu ihrem Dope schon kommen wird,
ausgeruht haben , siehe oben.

Selbst bei Gebrauchtruten via ebay oder gar vom Flohmarkt (da direkt ausprobiert) ist kaum was verkehrt und kaputt, selbst bei 60 Jahre alten Schinken, das Werterhaltungssystem zwingt quasi in eine Interessenübereinkunft. Oder explizit als Schadrute angeboten, das ist auch OK bzw. sogar oft interessant weil günstig.
Durch die vielen Fortschritte seit 2010 mit X45 SpiralX Helicore usw. sind die (Großlabel-)Rutenblanks glücklicherweise auch nicht mehr so empfindlich.
Da muss der Transporter schon harte Bandagen anlegen, wie eine Waschmaschine auf ein Rutenpaket schmeißen und das Langpackerl 50cm längs stauchen, dann knackt eine einzelne moderne 1oz Rute wirklich sauber senkrecht mitten durch (ohne Spleißrisse etc.).
Auch ein profunder Grund, sich moderne verlässlichere Blanks anzueignen, die auf Urlaub und Reisen das Ersatzrutenproblem stark mildern.


----------



## Captain_H00k (29. September 2021)

Ich glaube mittlerweile ne Spinnrute muss einen einfach kicken,dann sind die Sepcs ab nem gewissen Level echt gar nicht so wichtig.
Der rhinefisher weiß womit ich aktuell unterwegs bin.
Hab mir ne Daiwa Blazon Casting als Import Rute aus JPN besorgt,und dazu ne Shimano BFS Rolle,und fische aktuell damit mein Game fast durch.
Klar ist das ne Combo, die man eher nicht als typische Zanderrute bezeichnen würde,aber ich hab einfach Bock drauf.
Rute ist nur 1,98m lang,ein ML Rating von 3,5 bis 14g.
Ich fische die ganz normal am Rhein mit Gewichten von ca 4,5- 10g max,und fange richtig saftig damit.Klar,bei nem größeren Fisch muss man ganz anders arbeiten im Handling,aber mir macht das sooooo derbe Laune 
Wie weit man das treiben kann,werde ich herausfinden.Dickbarsche gehen,und Zettis bis um die 60/70cm auch absolut ohne Probs,man muss halt wie gesagt anders und gefühlvoller drillen.
Ob die nen mega dicken Fisch oder vielleicht auch mal nen Wels bändigen kann,wird die Zeit zeigen.Das Vergnügen damit hatte ich noch nicht,hab die Combo erst paar Wochen 
Was ich aber damit sagen will,man muss da auch einfach bisschen seinem Gefühl folgen,und worauf man wirklich Lust hat.Sonst bringt einem die beste Rute bzw Kombo glaube ich nix.
Also einfach in sich gehen und checken worauf man Lust hat,und dann findet man mit Sicherheit bei Deinem Budget was passendes rustaweli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Was ich aber damit sagen will,man muss da auch einfach bisschen seinem Gefühl folgen,und worauf man wirklich Lust hat.Sonst bringt einem die beste Rute bzw Kombo glaube ich nix.
> Also einfach in sich gehen und checken worauf man Lust hat,und dann findet man mit Sicherheit bei Deinem Budget was passendes rustaweli


Das nennt sich bei mir Tagesform, also wechselt je nach Tag und Gusto.
Manchmal gefällt mir die eine, manchmal die andere mehr, das ist richtig nett bei einiger Auswahl. 
Und ich bin manchmal auch untrainiert oder unkonzentiert und kann eine verzeihende smarte Rute gebrauchen. Oder eine knallharte zum Landungserfolge oder Fleisch machen. Oder wie immer öfter auftretend richtige Spaßruten, die federleicht trotzdem eine Menge abkönnen. Der Blankbau- und Schnurfortschritt lässt grüßen.
Manchmal eine nett Arm-schonende, manchmal ein Gewaltkatapult mit Tennisarm-Gefahr. Das wechselt.

Was der unabwendbare Grund ist, dass man mehrere Ruten zu einem bestimmten Zwecke braucht!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ziemlich asozial, der Gedanke eine Rute online zu bestellen und eine zugeschickt bekommen, womit schon jemand seine Versuche am Wasser veranstaltet hat, eventuell ungeschickte Fehlbedienung mit eingeschlossen.
> Mal abgesehen von völlig unnötigem Versandtwegen.
> Ich stehe oft auf der Post hinter den ganzen Tussen, die Ihre Amazon Bestellungen zurück senden, eben weil sie alles doppelt und dreifach bestellt haben, oft noch in verschieden Größen, nur weil sie es nicht wahr haben können, doch keine Größe 38 mehr zu haben?
> Eine Unsitte!
> ...


Im Wohnzimmer etwas begrabschen und vergleichen, war keine Rede von die Rute am Wasser zu testen, so was macht man nicht…
So etwas machen nur die Bonzen mit ganz teuren Schmuck um auf die kagge zu hauen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Tailwalk de Sol S672 M SPII
> 
> A Tec die Egon S822 M Aori.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Blanks von Luvias und Akilas sind hochwertiger und mit besserer Rückmeldung.
> Die beiden genannten Ruten sind ja unterste JDM Liga. Da darf man eben nicht zuviel erwarten.
> Vergleichbar mit etwa WFT Penzill Ruten hier im EDM Markt und kosten im Einkauf sicher auch nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Hinzu kommt, dass man, um viele JDM Ruten richtig greifen zu können, dicke Neoprenhandschuhe tragen muss, da die Ruten für Handgrößen gefertigt sind, die man in Europa hauptsächlich bei Kindern vorfindet.


----------



## magi (12. Oktober 2021)

Naja, wenn ich so z.B. an die UB Baitjigger-Serie denke, da musst du deine Handschuhe aber vorher noch polstern. Dünne/kleine Griffe würde ich dennoch nicht per se ausschließen - es muss halt zur Rute und schlussendlich auch zum Bediener passen. Gerade für eine sensible Zanderrute lohnt es mMn Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.
@ rustaweli: wenn du vor der Rolle greifst, kann ich nur wärmstens die alte HR Zanderforce (die neuen Modelle kenn ich nur aus dem Laden, bin happy mit den Alten) - oder auch generell mal ein Blick in Richtung "Tintenfischruten" empfehlen. Gerade die leichte Zanderforce (bis 26g geratet) ist auch eine Top-Wobbel- und vor allem DS-Rute und liegt mit einer leichten 3000er Rolle (Stradic Ci4+, Vanquish etc.) super in der Hand! Ich wüsste nicht, was daran noch besser sein sollte, wenn die Hand vor der Rolle greifen will/es gewohnt ist. Die HH ist eher was zum reinen Zandern und nicht ganz so sensibel wie die H - liegt aber immer noch mMn deutlich über dem ganzen Schimanksi-Kram, der hier z.T. empfohlen wurde, in Sachen Rückmeldung und ist mit ca. 120g Gesamtgewicht schön leicht. Oft auch in den Kleinanzeigen noch zu haben-warum auch immer (ernsthaft!). Darüber hinaus machen die bisher befummelten Favorite- und Tict-Ruten auch einen guten Eindruck. Es lohnt sich darüber hinaus auch sicherlich mal ein Blick über den Tellerrand zu wagen - und den gibt es leider selten beim "Angelkrauter" um die Ecke


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Oktober 2021)

magi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich so z.B. an die UB Baitjigger-Serie denke, da musst du deine Handschuhe aber vorher noch polstern. Dünne/kleine Griffe würde ich dennoch nicht per se ausschließen - es muss halt zur Rute und schlussendlich auch zum Bediener passen. Gerade für eine sensible Zanderrute lohnt es mMn Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.
> @ rustaweli: wenn du vor der Rolle greifst, kann ich nur wärmstens die alte HR Zanderforce (die neuen Modelle kenn ich nur aus dem Laden, bin happy mit den Alten) - oder auch generell mal ein Blick in Richtung "Tintenfischruten" empfehlen. Gerade die leichte Zanderforce (bis 26g geratet) ist auch eine *Top-Wobbel- und vor allem DS-Rute *und liegt mit einer leichten *3000er Rolle (Stradic Ci4+, Vanquish etc.) super in der Hand!* Ich wüsste nicht, was daran noch besser sein sollte, wenn die Hand vor der Rolle greifen will/es gewohnt ist. Die HH ist eher was zum reinen Zandern und nicht ganz so sensibel wie die H - liegt aber immer noch mMn deutlich über dem* ganzen Schimanksi-Kram*, der hier z.T. empfohlen wurde, in Sachen Rückmeldung und ist mit ca. 120g Gesamtgewicht schön leicht. Oft auch in den Kleinanzeigen noch zu haben-warum auch immer (ernsthaft!). Darüber hinaus machen die bisher befummelten Favorite- und Tict-Ruten auch einen guten Eindruck. Es lohnt sich darüber hinaus auch sicherlich mal ein Blick über den Tellerrand zu wagen - und den gibt es leider selten beim "Angelkrauter" um die Ecke


Lieber magi , so eine Aussage kannst du dann treffen, wenn du alle vorher benannten Ruten inm Vergleichsfischen auf Herz und Nieren getestet hast. Ganz ehrlich, hast du das?
Auch wenn du das dem Kram nicht zutraust, ich verwende die YSZS270M mit Begeisterung auch für das Kickbackrig am Main wie auch zum Wobbeln.
Aber ich verwende keine Leichtbaurollen mehr, da bei uns auch große Waller auf die Zanderköder gehen. Eine kaputte Stradic Ci4+ der ersten Baureihe wie gleich zwei kaputte Gleichnamige der zweiten Baureihe (Vorgänger der Vanquish) reichen mir. Bei allen war die Achse nach einem Wallerdrill hinüber.


----------



## magi (12. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber magi , so eine Aussage kannst du dann treffen, wenn du alle vorher benannten Ruten inm Vergleichsfischen auf Herz und Nieren getestet hast. Ganz ehrlich, hast du das?
> Auch wenn du das dem Kram nicht zutraust, ich verwende die YSZS270M mit Begeisterung auch für das Kickbackrig am Main wie auch zum Wobbeln.
> Aber ich verwende keine Leichtbaurollen mehr, da bei uns auch große Waller auf die Zanderköder gehen. Eine kaputte Stradic Ci4+ der ersten Baureihe wie gleich zwei kaputte Gleichnamige der zweiten Baureihe (Vorgänger der Vanquish) reichen mir. Bei allen war die Achse nach einem Wallerdrill hinüber.


Nein, natürlich habe ich nicht alle potenziell  in Frage kommenden Spinnruten von Shimano getestet bzw. selbst besessen. Ich denke, diese Frage müssten auch die Mehrheit der Shimano Teamangler verneinen. Die ein oder andere Yasei, Biomaster, Stradic usw. hatte ich aber zumindest mal am Wasser in der Hand. Sicherlich sind darunte grundsärzlich gute und auch brauchbare Ruten. Wenn der Fragesteller allerdings bis 300 € gehen will und die Anforderung u.a. "so sensibel wie möglich" ist,  gibt es besseres. Aber allen, die das wesentlich unterhalb der 300€-Klasse suchen, wünsche ich viel Erfolg  Wenn sich natürlich regelmäßig Wallerbeifänge einstellen, dann kann ich deinen Ansatz gut verstehen. Da würde ich auch Arbeitsgerät vorziehen. Bezgl. Der Rollen hast du dich sicher vertippt nehme ich an. Die Stadic Ci4+ und die Vanquish sind schon noch etwas unterschiedlich...


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Oktober 2021)

In der Tat habe ich mich geirrt, nicht vertippt: gemeint als Stradic Ci4+-Nachfolger war die Vanford, nicht die Vanquish.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2021)

Werdet mal mit dem Sensibelchen ein bischen genauer ,
Taktil-ektroschocking sensibel oder feinspitzig biege-sensibel ist an sich genau das Gegenteil vom Blank her.
Darüber lohnt sich auch nicht zu streiten, denn beides ist je nach Anforderung gut und sinnvoll.


----------



## rustaweli (13. Oktober 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Werdet mal mit dem Sensibelchen ein bischen genauer ,
> Taktil-ektroschocking sensibel oder feinspitzig biege-sensibel ist an sich genau das Gegenteil vom Blank her.
> Darüber lohnt sich auch nicht zu streiten, denn beides ist je nach Anforderung gut und sinnvoll.


Elektroschocking, ganz klar. Denke Spitze ergibt samt Schnur eh ein Zusammenspiel, welches wohl fast alle liefern. So als Laie gesagt. 

Um das nochmals mit den "-300" klarzustellen, es müssen nicht unbedingt 300 sein. Dies war mir die Budgetgrenze. Deswegen fragte ich ja Euch. Manchmal gibt es ja auch Top Ruten drunter, oder teuer nicht gleich gut, sowie fernab jeglicher Fanbase.


----------



## Slappy (22. Dezember 2021)

Mal rausgekramt. 
Hast du dich inzwischen für eine entschieden?


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke, die Entscheidung wird ins neue Jahr verlegt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (28. Dezember 2021)

Zu der Hin- und Rückschickgeschichte möchte ich nur anmerken, dass nicht alles was man darf auch wirklich cool ist- meine Meinung zumindest!
Zu den Angelläden, die "den Anschluss verpasst haben"- ehrlich: Die hatten im Endeffekt nie ne Chance!
Aber zur eigentlichen Frage:
Ganz im Ernst, geh in einen Angelladen und schau dir die Dinger an- falls es bei Dir in der Gegend noch einen gibt 
Alternativ: Leute fragen, die das anvisierte Gewässer befischen und mal mit denen losgehen. Da kannste Material direkt im richtigen Umfeld testen...Falls Bonner Gegend meld Dich


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Dezember 2021)

Au Weia - die üblichen

"Leichte , taktile , feinnervige bis 30g." *sogn. "Zanderruten" *Diskussion von teils Unerfahrenen.

Ein solches "Rütchen" ist mit einem 13er Gufi schon satt überlastet - wenn dann noch ein 65er+ Zander beißt, meint man nach dem

üblicherweise zu schwach durchkommenden Anhieb des "feinnervigen" ( schwachen ! ) (Barsch)-Rütchens, mal wieder einen Fisch

"ausgeschlitzt" zu haben.

Was völliger Quatsch ist.

So "Schwachbrüstige" Spielangeln kommen nur noch mit ganz schmalen Gufi´s an leichtesten Köpfen zurecht...vorzugsweise bis 10cm Länge der Köder.

Größere und voluminösere Köder hält der Zander wie in einem "Schraubstock" fest - was der Hecht und Barsch durch die viel weicheren Maulpartien verzeiht, bestrafen ( gerade Größere ) Zander mit 2,3, Stößen nach dem Anhieb und dann gleitet die nur aufgesetze Hakenspitze schon aus dem Maul - und Tschüß....

Noch verheerenderes Ergebnis, wenn die Hakenspitze nicht 1a+++ megaspitz ist .

Mein Vorschlag sind gerade auch, wenn es mal "wallert" - mind. 80g. Wurfgewicht auf Zander.

Wobei Spezialsituationen ( kleine Köder / leichte köpfe / durchschnittliche Fischgrößen ) auch mal Ausreißer nach unten zulassen...

Ich selbst fische u.a. die  "Twisterpeitsche" - diese "Bombenrute" muss man aber auch zu führen wissen ....

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich bevorzuge Ruten um die 60g, selbst da gibt es bei gleichen Wurfgewicht gewaltige Unterschiede…Für mich ist es wichtig den Anschlag erfolgreich zu setzen sowie bei faulenzen oder jiggen den Köder vernünftig in Bewegung zu bringen sowie auch kontrollieren, was im Endeffekt den Erfolg ausmacht…
Man sollte es nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern; Angeldistanz, Ködergewicht, Gewässer, Uferbeschaffung, Spaß, Vorlieben  etc. sollte mit in die
Rutenwahl einbezogen werden…
Aus Erfahrung würde ich nie wieder viel Geld in die allererste Rute investieren, dann lieber erstmal mit den günstigeren Ruten mich ausprobieren um zu wissen was ich wirklich will bzw. brauche… Ist man erfahren, fällt die Entscheidung für die richtige einfacher…

Die erste Zanderjigge wird nicht, wie so oft, die beste und letzte sein… Ein Teufelskreis, es gibt immer die eine, die besser ist …
Es soll auch Angler geben, die sich einbilden mit der teuersten Angel ein besserer Angler zu sein …


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Dezember 2021)

Nun ja:
Erfahrung lässt sich halt durch nichts ersetzen...
Was solides für den Anfang ist auch nicht verkehrt...
Der Herr mit der "Twisterpeitsche" könnte die geilste Rute der Welt bauen- ich würd mir eher die Hand abhaken, als die zu nutzen- was allerdings persönlich Gründe hat- HAUFENWIESE! und das würde hier zu weit führen, deswegen nicht mal Namensnennung  Und sörry, bei dem kann ich das nicht runterschlucken, sonst ganz übles Sodbrennen.
Und ja, das Sammeln gehört zum Spiel, zuerst weil man denkt, da würde was fehlen- irgendwann erkennt man, dass es einfach nur noch Spaß am Sammeln ist. Im Prinzip hätte ich auch vor 7 oder 8 Jahren mit dem Kaufen aufhören können. Und was ist: Nächste Jahr werden die nächsten 4 Ruten geordert 
Und zu dem teuer/billig: Beim Jiggen müssen halt tatsächlich gewisse Parameter stimmen, was halt an der Technik liegt.
Aber heute: Endlich mit dem neuen Schatzi mal an den Forellenteich- mein neues Rütchen ausprobieren...- und watt fängt den Fisch?!??! Ne 30 Eurorute  
Aber die Rückmeldung von der neuen ist der Hammer- deswegen fängt sie aber nicht zwangsläufig auch mehr. Aber das Nichtfangen macht halt auch mehr Spaß


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Januar 2022)

Hi, ich denke du verwechselst die Rute mit der "Blechpeitsche".


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Januar 2022)

Nee.
Es gibt Blechpeitsche und Twisterpeitsche.
Die Blechpeitsche ist die ältere Rute und später kam noch die Twisterpeitsche dazu bei PB.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Januar 2022)

Und hier findet man den Unterschied, auch wenn es schon sehr lange her ist. 





						!!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!
					

Hab heute mal "Blechpeitsche/Adrenalin" gegen den "Twisterpeitschen" Blank in gewicht, aktion, und wandstärke usw getestet um mal zu sehen ob diese beiden ruten gleich sind oder doch unterschiede da sind.  bei wiegen waren die beiden noch gleich,#6   Twisterpeitsche!!!  Blechpeitsche...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Waidbruder (1. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und Meinungen, mir persönlich ist die Prorex "zu schwach" auf der Brust, die hat eher eine semiparabolische Aktion, da kommt mir der Anhieb zu spät durch...


Ich kann dieses Vorzüge von "brettharten" Ruten nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Früher gab es keine spez. Zanderruten und wenn waren sie eher weich. Geflochtene Schnur gab es auch nicht. Aber an übermässig viele Fehlbisse kann ich mich nicht erinnern... An tiefen Gewässern mit starker Strömung macht eine harte Rute durchaus Sinn, in allen anderen Bereichen nehme ich lieber feinfühlige aber trotzdem straffe Ruten, denen man auch ansieht wenn ein Fisch dran hängt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2022)

Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Aber die Rückmeldung von der neuen ist der Hammer- deswegen fängt sie aber nicht zwangsläufig auch mehr. Aber das Nichtfangen macht halt auch mehr Spaß


Sehr schön hingeschrieben!


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Januar 2022)

Der Spinnfisch-Spaß fängt halt schon mit der Bedienbarkeit und Taktilität des Gesamtsystems an - je besser bedienbar, desto besser die Fangchancen.

Eine Spinnkombo ist eine Fernbedienung (für den Köder). Je direkter die fernbedient, desto besser Köderführung, Hängervermeidung, Bisserkennung etc.


----------



## rustaweli (13. Januar 2022)

So, danke Euch allen schon einmal! 
Wollte mich kurz melden und Bescheid geben das meine Entscheidung gefallen ist. Problem ist leider nur die Lieferthematik. Sobald ich sie bekomme, eine Versandbestätigung habe oder sie gar in meinen Händen halte, werde ich Euch sofort informieren. Bis dahin bin ich leider ego und mache ein Geheimnis daraus. Wegschnappen ist nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2022)

Mitteilung per PN würde mir schon reichen!


----------

